# 2018 steering wheel



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

2nd bump


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

No. There is no suede GM wheel that will work with your Cruzes combination of airbag and controls.


----------

